# Young of the Year



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

The first batch of young squirrels are moving around in the trees. I have some black squirrels playing 
in the tree behind my house. 🥧🌮


----------



## gwtom2022 (11 mo ago)

Great ! I just removed 8-10 off those rats from my yard ! Time to get the pellet gun back out ....


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

gwtom2022 said:


> Great ! I just removed 8-10 off those rats from my yard ! Time to get the pellet gun back out ....


I'd be careful posting you're shooting squirrels out of season. I'm not judging you for doing it, just throwing the caution flag in case the man is now tracking your IP address to your home address!


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm sure it's just a chest thumper response...ya know like those guys with the little peckers that think it's cool to shoot cats. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

deagansdad1 said:


> I'm sure it's just a chest thumper response...ya know like those guys with the little peckers that think it's cool to shoot cats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Yea, I lost a good friend here over that one years back. I've forgiven him but my wife never will.


----------

